# Do women like it when a man cums a lot?



## Twicegone

Like...lets say I havent ejaculated in a day or two; so that when she does make me cum (blowjob or handjob) its a lot. 

I guess it would depend on the girl..so females; what is your opinion?


----------



## Pillthrill

Umm I just think it makes it more messy. Not that I really care though.
I'm the type to go get a warm wash cloth and wipe him down after a good blow job.
I think going the extra mile with my man makes the experience all the more enjoyable.


----------



## Twicegone

Pillthrill said:


> Umm I just think it makes it more messy. Not that I really care though.
> I'm the type to go get a warm wash cloth and wipe him down after a good blow job.
> I think going the extra mile with my man makes the experience all the more enjoyable.




wow talk about love and caring. Whoever that man is , he is lucky to have you. Thank you for your response. =]


----------



## hyroller

bring on the jizz LOL

I like me a protein fix! hahaha

unless it starts spraying like a garden hose and won't stop for like...15+ seconds...the more the merrier I say


----------



## Mysterier

Pillthrill said:


> I'm the type to go get a warm wash cloth and wipe him down after a good blow job.
> I think going the extra mile with my man makes the experience all the more enjoyable.



nice.


----------



## Zulkifar

Well. My first girlfriend expressed disappointment this one time I dribbled rather than shot, so I guess some do!


----------



## onmyway

Pillthrill said:


> Umm I just think it makes it more messy. Not that I really care though.
> I'm the type to go get a warm wash cloth and wipe him down after a good blow job.
> I think going the extra mile with my man makes the experience all the more enjoyable.



wow, that is outstanding.


----------



## Chaos23

I don't typically cum buckets.  In fact, I cum relatively small amounts every time, especially after I have already gotten off a few times.

I have never had a complaint about it, and I have had MANY girls tell me they prefer it that way.  Less mess, and they are not gagging on a huge mouthful of splooge every time I go in their mouth.

I do WISH sometimes that I could pump one out like Peter North, but it simply isn't in the cards for me.  So with that said, in my personal experience, it doesn't really matter either way.  In fact, lots of women don't want to be totally covered in it, or have a large amount of semen in their mouth..

just my 2 cents


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

It's hot watching my boyfriend cum. Physical results of the pleasure I gave him = hotttt. As long as it's not going into my vagina to impregnate me (*the thought of which is also hot, except no good because I don't really want a baby just yet).

But personally I've never really noticed much a difference in how much different guys cum. I mean, there's never been a time I was like WHOOOAAA you came a LOT! Or WHOAAAA you barely came at all! Seems like there is just a typical amount and I've never noticed any deviations from that.


----------



## McWigga

I love it. If I took it in my mouth my answer would be much different, but to see my partner cum a lot is hot.


----------



## Rogue Robot

I'm in different.  If I'm giving a blowjob, I generally swallow as much as I can.  Otherwise, I don't care as long as it's not on my face or in my hair.


----------



## Johnny1

I cum a lot.  If the woman is sexual and into sex with me, she's usually liked that.  If she's not as into sex and/or not that turned on by me, it's been received indifferently or as a bit of a hassle.


----------



## dieselbaby

I bust the biggest nuts ever.  My ex gf used to routinely swallow when giving me head until it got to be too much for her so she had to start spitting.  I saw it once in the sink and I almost threw up.  Several girls have commented on it, at least, if their head was good enough to be worthy of getting a surprise in their mouth


----------



## beamers

Some say they like it and seem to act like it, but who really ever knows what is going on in between someone else's ears?


----------



## LoveAlways

Yes and no.

When I get to see or taste it definitely YES!! There is nothing like seeing a huge amout of your mans cum all over you! Its just more exciting to see lots come out!

When he cums inside me I still usually like when its a lot, especially (unlike Deja  ) on those very special occasions when we ARE trying to get pregnant =)  Thats the best feeling!  But the thing about cuming a lot inside a vag (i think its different in the butthole lol) is that its often hard to get it all out right away..idk maybe thats just me?? But I find that sometimes hours will pass and I have to change into my 3rd pair of underwear because its still seeping out! Sorry TMI


----------



## augustaB

I love it when a man sprays a good load of spunk in my face or in my mouth.


----------



## ThaiDie4

MynameisnotDeja said:


> Physical results of the pleasure I gave him = hotttt. As long as it's not going into my vagina to impregnate me



^ this. It's hot when a guy cums a lot because it's just like an explosion of all that pent up sexual tension, and you know you're the reason it's been released  

Watching a man cum buckets from my skills is like watching a little kid smile when you give them a balloon... it just makes you feel all warm and fuzzy bringing happiness into someones life :D heh... odd comparison... but you get what I mean 

I never really minded how it tastes either. and as Hyroller pointed out, jizz is a good source of protein.


----------



## hyroller

jizz just makes my day. period. I've always used an oral contraceptive and my absolute favourite part of the deed when all's said & done is getting that squishy warm feeling when the sprog springs forth into my nether region... he he... although you have to wear panty liners for a day or so afterwards, just in case.... 
but yeah, I think it's fair to say I have a fairly fixated predilection for man juice  especially if a man keeps a healthy diet!!!! it can make all the difference, you see


----------



## 64tf

This is a pretty hot thread


----------



## blazelate

My chick is down with big money shots, and it fuggin rocks. Plus if i cum like a rediculous amount, it was usually pretty great sex and orgasm.


----------



## Bardeaux

God I love BL women


----------



## Jensyn

Looks like *most* of the gals think the more the better...but there's a few here who seem to prefer just a dribble because it's cleaner! Nice! But this reveals that (clearly) a gay guy is *not* a straight woman trapped in a man's body because you can count on one hand the total number of gay men world wide who DON'T love massive loads cum...generally all over their (well...any body part really). If you've watched porn with straights and then compared this to watching porn with gays...you'll know what I mean. What scene can the gay-boy just not wait to get to? Ha!

Obviously, straight girls are so much classier than gay guys!


----------



## bonzo231

Do women like cum


----------



## sirfoxey

bonzo231 said:


> Do women like cum


If they don't they should become a lesbian


----------



## PotatoMan

My ex said it was very cute when I blasted her.


----------



## homey

Damm Good posts. Thanks


----------



## |Space-Cadet|

Love love love a big load! There's no surer thing to push me over the edge than either hot cum in my mouth and over my lips or my absolute favourite -all over my clit! I actually find it a 'waste' if a guy cums inside. I'm not that bothered about quantitity but more about duration of ejaculation.


----------



## d-nihl

PotatoMan said:


> My ex said it was very cute when I blasted her.



lol okay. yeah I had a bitch routinely swallow, until it became too much for her and shit spit it...I agree with poster above, gross as fuck.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

As mentioned above, some people are really turned on by the whole idea of getting pregnant, as are my fiancee and I.  We looooove to role-play making babies, and obviously that involves filling her sweet pussy with loads and loads of my cum, she goes nuts.  She always always orgasms again when she feels it, and I know that more is better.  She also loves it when I cum all over her body, especially her breasts, again the more the merrier.  She has expressed to me how badly she wants to swallow my cum, but she's really trying to work herself up to it.  I really want her to, I feel like there is a special connectedness from a woman ingesting her man's seed.  Just the thought of having one person's sexually-charged juices inside of the other's body seems spiritual to me.  One of my favorite things in the whole world to do is spend over a half hour just slowly, carefully giving her oral, making her explode, and then licking every last ounce of her cum out of her.  She has squirted in the past, and I'm dying for her to do it again so I can taste it.


----------



## bigstank

Just last night.. She strapped my arms and feet to the best post.. I hadent came in over a week(9 days).. And I was on meth..

Omg after an hour of teasing, jerking and sucking I came more than I ever had.. And she loved it.. It filled a deep wine glass plus the facial mask she had.. She likes playing with it.. It's sexy AF.. 

Her biggest fetish/turn on.. Is trying to get me to swap passionately with her.. Still haven't lol

She wants me to wait another week and do it again.. Idk If shell take no from a restrained methed up freak like me.. Oh well


----------



## facebookpussy

I love it. Either I swallow or just watch him shot his load on my boobs,abs,or on my face.


----------



## tocooperate

as a guy, the volume and intensity of my orgasm would be directly proportional to how amazing she is at making me cum so explosively.. its a mutual sign of relationship (or lustful.. ) intensity, perhaps?


----------



## itsonlyme123

Love it when she says she can feel it dribbling down to her knees, but usually I'm a gent and get a wet wipe and clean her up


----------



## Rockiin69

I've always been a heavy cummer and my ex-boyfriend would tell me it was a major turn on for him because he associated heavy cummers with virility. I know, makes absolutely no rational sense but there you go. 

But I personally think gay men care about this way more than women. Amy Schumer, the comedian, made a very funny joke about how most women feel about the idea of getting a "facial" from their boyfriends.


----------



## Milf126

I love cum and can't get enough. My husband is a heavy cummer and when his massive cock explodes more cum goes into my throat than in my pussy.


----------



## Ligaturd

A bigger load does mean a more virile man. It absolutely makes rational sense. Ashwaghanda is a great supplement to take for male sexual function, it is an adaptogen and ensures that an optimal amount of testosterone is being produced and also increases semen volume.


----------



## Milf126

I love big loads of cum, there isnt anything better in the whole  world thats better than lot of cum.


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Not a girl but big loads for sure


----------



## Cdkman

Its getting hot in here. %)


----------



## temest

Right after my divorce I had the infamous "one-nighter" with a beautiful, but disgruntled, married woman. She wanted me to pull out at go-time and I unloaded a weeks worth on her stomach and tits. She said that was the most turned on she'd ever been watching a large volume of cum exit my cock. She didn't go for the shoot and swallow, but seeing a lot of cum land on her while servicing herself made her have an orgasm immediately.


----------



## Jeff79

I have a huge load, my wife loves it but I find it a pain. Such a bloody mess. And that is everyday.


----------



## Milf126

I love cum and the more of it there is the better.


----------



## Smellitfirst

Dated a girl in college who loved cum.  On her, in her mouth, in her pussy and in her ass.  One night she was a bit drunk and informed me she wanted a facial.  So I told her I can do that, but we needed to do something first.  We got naked and I had her suck me hard and then let me go limp.  Then had her masturbate while I stroked myself hard and let it go limp.  Basically I edged for about an hour and she was on edge as well.  I started fucking her and then pulled out and told her to clean all her juice off of me and once she did I started stroking and shot a huge load all over her face.  She loved it.

Too bad she was crazy because she was really a cool girl.


----------



## MikeOekiM

They hate it


----------



## xdressingdonna

It depends.  I had a boyfriend whose cum was like 3 or 4 ounces.  I loved it when he would cum only in my mouth but not so much when he came in my behind.  I didn't like it when he would cum on my face and hair.  Too messy!


----------



## SS373dOH

Zulkifar said:


> Well. My first girlfriend expressed disappointment this one time I dribbled rather than shot, so I guess some do!


8== D·.


----------



## SS373dOH

Crackedout420 said:


> As much as my man finishing inside me rules, I love when he pulls out and I can watch him cum all over me. It's so fucking hot


----------



## Lucy20

I totally get off watching my boyfriend cum or feel it down my throat.  No such thing as to much although I have almost choked a few times


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Men love this too.  Gay guys at least.


----------



## Crackedout420

The beat is when I can tell my bf is trying to cum like hes slowely getting there. Moaning and throbbing. Then finally the money shot.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

That's a negative, especially if he goes days without jerking off and expects me to swallow all of that man goo.


----------

